# An Excellent Small Shop Unit



## playingwithmywood

Not sure if my review
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/7842
helped to prompt your review

but seems like some of our advise is the same and that is if you do not already have a dust collector buy the best system you can and avoid the cobbling together

had the Grizzly G0703P be around at the time when I bought my HF collector and Filter I would have not made my first purchase knowing the growing needs of the tools in my shop

With that said it is interesting to find out that you were not happy with the super dust deputy you purchased to use with the Harbor Freight system

Had you upgraded your HF to a pleated filter or were you still using the bags ?

I do wonder what size the grizzly impeller is compared to the HF considering the HP rating of both are basically the same with the HF saying 2 hp to Grizzly's 1.5

I also wonder how my setup compares to your factory built set up and to your previous hf setup with with your super dust deputy

anyway in my case I already had the collector and filter buying just the cyclone from this unit so far is working for my needs but for anyone else this whole package or a couple other cyclone systems on the market now would be a much better solution for someone starting from scratch

If you could answer one question how long is the tube inside the cyclone ? 
what diameter is it ? 
and I am sure you cannot get to impeller size with it assembled

thanks


----------



## Wondermutt

The hf was the first DC I had. I have a Wynne hepa filter on it.

It's not that I am unhappy with the hf unit but after using the grizzly, there is no way I would waste my time with another hf/cyclone/pleated filter deal. I will say that the super dust deputy cyclone works better than a thein baffle setup I had on the hf originally. The reason I stopped using the hf unit was it did not remove the chips and dust from the tools like I had hoped for. The onidea with the same size motor as the hf unit, work night and day better, so I don't put much merit in the hp ratings and if a 2 hp is better than a 1 1/2 hp unit.

I am not sure about the size and deminsions of the cyclone tubes.


----------



## playingwithmywood

> I am not sure about the size and deminsions of the cyclone tubes.
> - Wondermutt


Well since I only bought the cyclone I had to guess the length of the inner tube and since the HF had a 5" inlet I used 5" pipe on the inside of the cyclone


----------



## ellen35

Great unit. I've had it for almost 3 years and I find it works better than the HF or cyclones. I did replace the bags with big box heavy duty plastic ones - they are cheaper and work just as well. I think it is quieter than the HF.


----------



## ellen35

Talk about jinxing myself! I went down today to do some work in the shop and the remote died!!! I tried re-calibrating it per the instructions and no dice. You never realize how much you love the remote until it's gone.

Never mind… I just changed the batteries and it came back to life!!!


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for your review.


----------



## Breeze73

I have had the same unit for about 6 months now and I absolutely love it. It is my first and only dust collector and I only use it on 110V right now, but it is exactly what I needed. Plus, when I'm ready to plumb in some 6" rigid ducting, I can upgrade the unit to 220V and use it's full potential.

I definitely recommend these dust collectors. They are half the price of their competition and do the job just the same.

Breeze


----------



## pintodeluxe

Is the short flex hose to the dust bin a 7" diameter?
I'm wondering if that rolling bin would fit my Tempest cyclone.
Thanks


----------



## Crashcup

Does anyone know why this thing requires a $99 kit to convert to 220V operation? My current DC and my TS both run on 220V and I just had to switch some wire connections around in the motor's junction box.


----------



## playingwithmywood

> Does anyone know why this thing requires a $99 kit to convert to 220V operation? My current DC and my TS both run on 220V and I just had to switch some wire connections around in the motor s junction box.
> 
> - Crashcup


well since I only own the cyclone part and not the whole unit all I can help you with is by reading the manual but it seem by reading the manual that there is a different circuit board for 110 then 220 operation so the remote and other functions work although the motor itself could probably be wired directly for 220 loosing all the other option

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0703_m.pdf

Honestly really bad design not to make the same board compatible for both voltages but they at the low cost option so I guess this is the trade off


----------

